# Handy-Dialer im Ausland?



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

Habe eine Frage - bitte um Hilfe.

Ist es technisch möglich, dass sich ein Dialer auf einem Handy/ auf einem BlackBerry einnistet? Könnte dieser Dialer dann von alleine kostenpflichtige Nummern anwählen, ohne dass ich es bemerke?

Würde das auch im Ausland funktionieren? Gibt es im Ausland solche Dialer (hat da jemand mal was drüber gehört)?

Kann ich mein Handy/ BlackBerry auf solche Dialer überprüfen?

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe!

Gast


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

JA


----------



## Stalker2002 (23 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> JA



Könntest du vielleicht die Kernaussage deiner umfangreichen Abhandlung noch mal in kurzen, knappen und leicht verständlichen Worten zusammenfassen? :troll: 

MfG
L.


----------



## sascha (23 Januar 2006)

Was für einen Handytyp hast Du?


----------



## stieglitz (23 Januar 2006)

Der wird, als nicht registrierter User, sicherlich auf keine Anwort mehr warten. Die Anfangsfrage ist über 2 Monate alt.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Januar 2006)

Vielleicht hat ihm der Thread weitergeholfen, wenn auch erst 6 Wochen später...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13222

cp


----------

